# To all you Camera Experts



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

mind helping out with a problem with a camcorder?

The design team and myself have limited knowledge of camera/camcorders.

Thank you

Heres the thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f159/jvc-hdd-camcorder-gz-mg555u-no-functionality-574729.html


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thought i would post a thank you to Donald and yustr.

I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Want to help me out one more time?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f159/lost-imagemixer-3-a-575564.html


----------

